# NIG INSURANCE



## Godzilla-RR (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi all, I got the cheapest quote, through a broker, LIFEURE the policy underwritten by NIG insurance. 
Particulars:

Male driver 27 years old
ZERO No claims bonus
CAR: Japanese Import Nissan Skyline GTR R33 (BCNR33) 2.6cc
QUOTE: £1,218 annual premium.

second cheapest quote I had was by ACADEMY INSURANCE £1,620.
third cheapest quote was by some other insurance underwritten by Norwich Union Direct £2,400.

NIG is the cheapest, cheaper than Adrian Flux, green light etc, in fact Adrian Flux did not even want to cover me, no quotes, waste of time.

the only requirement by NIG insurace was a Thacham approved alarm certificate.:thumbsup:


----------



## zuby84 (Apr 18, 2008)

Godzilla, 

Do you have the number for Lifeure? can't seem to find it anywhere. Probably worth giving them a ring...


----------



## Godzilla-RR (Apr 18, 2008)

zuby84 said:


> Godzilla,
> 
> Do you have the number for Lifeure? can't seem to find it anywhere. Probably worth giving them a ring...


yeah mate not a problem I'll dig out the papers and get back to you mate.:runaway:


----------



## KVH1 (Mar 3, 2007)

You dont mean these guys do you?

Motor Insurance - Lifesure UK - online insurance quotations


----------



## pilcob (Aug 16, 2007)

I have just taken out a new policy with NIG, by far the cheapest quote, and I think I must have done nearly all the internet search sites,went through A Plan who put me onto Adrian Flux, they arranged the policy with NIG.
Also got discount for being a forum member.
Tried Greenlight first after reading a thread on here but they were £ 300.00 dearer with the same mods declared and double the excess.


----------



## BeninManc (May 12, 2007)

I'm with NIG, have been for a few years.
R32 gtr and 200sx before.
Skyline costs somewhere round the £750 mark, cant remember exactly how much....but i do have a mate who is a broker.
No complaints so far.

34yr male
7yr no claim
6 points
not garaged.
slight mods.


----------



## GU33 (Dec 14, 2007)

I'am with Adrien Flux paying £550 the car has just been uprated by another 100bhp to 430 i was expecting to pay for that but the best quote so far has been Keith Micheal's £460 +taxes. GTR R33 v spec 50years old max no claims so far it has always gone down year on year


----------



## Bucky (Mar 21, 2003)

Just wait till you come to claim, I am insurered through them with Adrian Flux and NIG ar utter [email protected]
The insurance engineer's (if they can call themselves that) know nothing about skylines, they didn't know what a GTR was and were looking at prices of GTT's and GTS's.

The claims department are spot on and very helpfull.


----------

